# New to Fiber Arts Forum!



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi all! Some from the sheep forum will recognize me-- the far-reaching newbie. 

It's just about shearing time here (14 Rambouillet sheep), and it's also expansion time!! I am about to add 5 more very special sheep, details to follow ;-)

Now, my reason for coming to harass y'all is that I'm looking to purchase my first wheel and all of the set up supplies.

I would like to buy a wheel that I can grow with, but that will not hinder me as I become more adept. I'm looking at a Kromski Prelude. What do y'all think? 

I am pretty much a one woman operation when it comes to the livestock. My DH is wonderful and helpful, but the animals are my thing-- the veggies are his.

I am also looking for advice on what else I should get (necessities and also nice-to-haves):
-hand cards (14 BIG fleeces) or $$ for a drum carder? 
-extras for the wheel (bobbins, flyers etc)

Please, hold my hand! Haha!!

Here are some of my babies!!

View attachment 26985
View attachment 26986
View attachment 26987


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello & Welcome Roxierowsell,

If your looking at the Prelude. I have one & now wish I would have got the Interlude. 
Basically the same wheel, just the wheel itself is bigger than the Prelude, & the lazy kate is for 3 bobbins instead of 2.
They are single drive wheels though. Most all wheel makers as well as Kromskis, make duel single/double drive wheels. 

Bare bones in a nutshell the difference in single/double drive wheels is the tensioning system. Tension is what pulls/draws wheel onto the wheel.

If you like the style of that wheel, & I do, I have a couple, & you like Kromskis; the Symphony & Polonaise can be used as single or double drives.

14 is a lot of Fleeces!! I think you might want to look at drum carders too!

Good Luck with your venture!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

What weight of yarn do you want to spin? Most wheel will spin a variety of yarn weights but be easier to spin either fine or bulky.

If you get a currently manufactured wheel, you can get all the accessories for it. My first and current wheel is an Ashford Traditional. Single treadle, scotch tension. Along with the bulky flyer, a lace flyer and a Woolee Winder. It's taken me several years and now I'm finally looking for a faster wheel. This is just your first wheel, you'll probably get another one eventually if you outgrow this one. Since your sheepies are all fine wool sheepies, you may end up spinning fine yarn, so something with a higher ratio might be a wheel you'd not outgrow very quickly.

Well, whichever wheel you get, it's hard to have too many bobbins. And a pair of hand cards come in handy although with the amount of wool you'll end up with, a carder might be useful. I have a tendency to spin fibers in the raw, though, so my opinion probably isn't worth much when it comes to fiber prep.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Roxierowsell! I'm new to spinning, too, and in the "accumulation" stage. Somewhere here (no time to look for it now) there is a thread about different kinds of spinning wheels. 

WIHH put together a really nice bunch of info on combs that you might find useful: 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../450206-pics-combs-comparison-discussion.html

Beautiful sheep!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres one about the different kind of wheels. I think it was around December it seemed like a lot of people got new wheels.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-explain-different-types-spinning-wheels.html

Wheels can get expensive. This is a couple of links from Ravelry where you can often find some very good equipement, often gently used for a very good price.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/spinners-marketplace
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/used-tools--equipment-classifieds

You do have to join Ravelry, its free. 

That is a beautiful flock you have!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to The Fold! Lucky you to have all those fleeces, I can't wait to hear about your additions.

If you are panning on processing your own fleeces, 14 is a lot of wool . You may want to consider getting a picker and also a drum carder you can process more faster. Hand cards are nice but it is hard on the hands/arms/wrists if you are panning on doing a lot of fleeces. Big tubs for washing fleeces, maybe an outside washing station, drying racks. Read and ask questions. If you can find a guild, store, or fiber festival near you go and try all the different wheels. Each one is going to be different and you will find the one that speaks to you.

I may soon have a Kromski Sonata to sell.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

welcome and how exciting it is for us to add you to our ever-growing family!

As others have said, you are looking at processing a LOT of wool- and the smaller the spinning wheel drive wheel - the more effort it will take to make miles of yarn. 

If miles of yarn is your goal- go for a BIGGER drive wheel. However, if traveling with your wheel is important, then a small 19" drive wheel might be right for you. 

Now it is not too easy to learn on (though it is likely that hundreds of thousands have done just that) but a biggo 30" drive wheel on a Canadian Production Wheel could be your friend. I can spin ounces on my 24" wheel in an hour but I can spin more than twice that with my 30" wheel. It is freaky deaky fast and truly, was designed for SPEED and for PRODUCTION.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Howdy! Love your Rambos! I don't spin, so I can't offer any advice there. Just curious though, I see your sheep have tails. Have you had any issues with them and fly strike or having dirty bums? And when they're shorn, does the shearer leave the tail wooled or does he/she shear them too?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the sweet words on my flock, I love them quite a lot more than they love me. Flighty beasts. 

The fiber from these guys is just a bonus per my original agreement w DH... Anyone who may want some raw Rambo fleece, lmk, I'm gonna be drowning in it-- I agreed to not spend money on the processing aside buying the right tools to do it myself. 

As far as wheels go, the *only* reasons I was thinking the prelude was the description on woolery, and the very pretty idyllic wheel. Also liked the $500 price range. I am completely novice, but willing (and anxious) to learn well!

MDKatie- only two of my ewes have tails, and the wethers headed to the freezer this fall. I bought them that way, swearing to replace them as soon as I had an excuse. (Un)Fortunately, they both raised beautiful, extraordinary lambs... So... Betsy and Dolly remain. 

Touch wood, but no fly strike. Their tails get sheared. Try a lamb watch for a flighty ewe with a tail, and after you finish ripping your hair out you will swear never to ever have anything with wool on your farm have a long tail if it's gonna stay past a year. 

Betsy's lamb- a perfect example of the breed. If she has a ram lamb next season, I may raise him to replace Mr Washington, my current ram. 
View attachment 27003


Both tailed ewes and their babies. 
View attachment 27004


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oooh, Rambo fleece....I may have to buy one. You know, for when I eventually some day learn how to spin.  Please let me know once you shear!

That's good to know your 2 girls haven't had issues. I bet it would make lamb watch much trickier! And what a handsome lamb!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL flock !!! Welcome to the fold, and I agree with Marchwind .... the tubs for washing , a picker , drum carder ..... thoes things will be VERY useful with all thoes fleeces !!

As for a wheel , like it was mentioned before ...
what kind of yarn you want to make .....
The tentioning system .....
Single or double treadle ( foot pedals ) 
Stationary wheel , or one that travels ...

I'd be interested in a fleece , when the time comes ...... 

Here's a place that has ebooks and videos that may help you !! 

http://www.interweavestore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=different+wheels


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I am not sure what kind of yarn I want to make. Likely finer weight, but would like the ability to do something chunky here and there. 

I really like the idea of a larger wheel, but I highly doubt, after reading various horror stories, that I could learn to spin on a Canadian Prod or the like. What would be a good compromise? I will not be traveling with the wheel. 

We have an apartment over our barn that the tenants are now gone from. We've decided not to have any more tenants, and have turned one half of the apartment into a commercial kitchen, and the other half has been dedicated to my fiber studio. I (eventually) want a big loom as well as wheel(s). I have about a 20x15 room, ensuite bath and patio. It's going to be my "peaceful place" :-D. 

That said, if it's feasible, I would like to accumulate pretty, classical style pieces.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> As far as wheels go, the *only* reasons I was thinking the prelude was the description on woolery, and the very pretty idyllic wheel. Also liked the $500 price range. I am completely novice, but willing (and anxious) to learn well!


 The Prelude was my 2nd wheel & those were exactly the reasons I got it. I really wish I would have had a local yarn store where I could have tried out a few wheels.

Though it is a sweet little wheel & fast too. Still I think Im going to be looking to pick up an Interlude, which really is the same exact set-up, just a bigger wheel diameter & lazy kate. Not much more money either.
As WIHH said, size of the wheel can really make a difference in how much yarn can be spun. Though if you like fine/fingering yarn, the Prelude excels at that.

Ive settled a bit, & tried a few different style wheels, & that is the style & type of wheel I basically prefer. I tend to prefer single drive or scotch tension, single treadle. 

If you can find a local yarn store & try out a few wheels, you will soon see what really 'sings to you'

Your little ewe's are just adorable!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I admit wheels facinate me & I love 'em, a bit to much, :hysterical::hysterical::sob:

In that style/price range your options are the Kromskis & Ashford.
Kromski, have the 18 & 22, around $500.
Ashford has it too, any where from 5-$750.

The Ashford Traditional has all possible combinations,
plus are often found used on Ravelry for a good price.:drum:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome!
Your flock is just beautiful, loving the babies!!
As far as wheel advice, I'm a Kromski fan! I have a Polonaise, named Seraphine, and she is a worker!
I also have a little Babe production wheel, named Jezebel, it was the first one I bought. She is a little champ, and awesome for learning on, can't beat the price either, they run around 300.00 or so new, I bought mine used off Ravelry, and paid 150.00 for her. Spun on her for about a year, then got my big wheel. I still pull that little Babe out for plying, and spinning things a bit chunkier...


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I play with Merino fleeces occasionally and they want to spin fine. Spinning them chunky is a lot more work than spinning them fine, it's like they want to be fine and don't want to be chunky and fight against anything else. Although, that could just be me and my style of spinning. 

Prepping Merino is more of a PITA than other fleeces, too. It might be worthwhile to have a few sent out to be prepped commercially. With fourteen fleeces, you could keep one or two for your own hand spinning, sell a few of the other best ones to other spinners and send the rest out to be commercially processed. That would give you wool money immediately which should help offset your feed and sheep maintenance costs as well as some yarn to sell later. The Rambouillet makes a lovely wear next to the skin type yarn and should be labeled by breed, not just "100% wool".

I picked up my first wheel used on Ebay and it's been a workhorse. I'm currently looking for a CPW although the likelihood of me finding one and getting it shipped out here doesn't seem good. I'll probably have to build one if I want one. But even after a CPW or some reasonable facsimile shows up, the Ashford will still be here. It's a very versatile wheel.

There's the Estes Park Wool Market coming up in the first week of June (I think, check the dates) up in Colorado, perhaps you'd be able to find a used wheel there? Or at least a lot of wheels to try out. Plus there'd be all sorts of fiber tools and fiber folks there. Might be worthwhile to road trip up to Estes in a couple of months.

And when you do get ready to sell fleeces, let us know! Even with an attic full of Merino, I also might be interested in a fleece.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome Lexi! I Rambouillet is one of my favorite fibers so far...your sheep are lovely! You are going to have a ton of wool to work with. I was following your thread on the sheep page...how is your little ewe doing ?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank so so much for all your in depth responses. I've spent the last few years learning to trust "that feeling", you know the one where something you have no knowledge about or experience with draws you in, and leads you down a path. It's hard work for me to not intellectualize everything, but following my "heart" (for lack of better word) has treated me well thus far. This is why I'm leaning toward a Kromski, they have "pulled" at me since the first time I touched one on display. 

My DH and I own and work a 45 acre diversified organic farm. I run a small mixed (goat and jersey) dairy on the place too. The special addition I alluded to in my intro is a small flock of dairy ewes from stock that's been developed in my area by one discerning breeder over the last 20+ years. They are long since bred to a new "breed" if you will, but consist of high % East Friesian and BFL, with 10-15% Navajo Churro in there too. I do not own them yet (hence my hesitation in announcing them), but fully intend to add them to my flock in the near immediate future. 

They have the most beautiful, very curious fleece! 

View attachment 27040


All things being equal, I think I would like something quite versatile, yet beginner friendly. I tend to be a bit obsessive about learning new skills, and often progress very quickly beyond the "beginner" equipment I start with. 

Every person I've dealt with in both the sheep and the FA sections of this website have been so wonderful. I have never visited the other sections, but as a lifelong horse person (an professional farrier) I can comfortably say that no other forums are so forgiving of newbie blunders nor so helpful. 

Thanks so much for being who ya are.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

DragonFlyFarm said:


> Welcome Lexi! I Rambouillet is one of my favorite fibers so far...your sheep are lovely! You are going to have a ton of wool to work with. I was following your thread on the sheep page...how is your little ewe doing ?



Back in the flock, better than ever! She had no signs of miscarriage during/post her traumatic event so either she is open and FAT or she's due in May!!
View attachment 27041


I just realized that you could be asking about the little bummer I picked up a couple weeks ago. 

Annie is doing AWESOME! Pics on the next post!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I was making dinner the other night and asked Steve to go get the babies so I could get their bottles ready. 

I looked down the hallways and both my bummers were IN MY HOUSE!! Hahahaha!! Lovely little babies, so sweet and wonderful <3

View attachment 27042

View attachment 27043


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Your dairy herd sounds like it will be a great cross for both fleece and milk. I hope that all works out for you. Cute babies


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Lexi, Love, love, love the pics!! Welcome!

We are more than happy to addict you to the world of fiber arts. Fair warning .... one wheel is NOT enough, it just isn't!!!

My first wheel could have been my last (I lie, there is no way to only have one wheel!) It was an Ashford Traveller, double treadle. It could be a double drive or single drive (as either Scotch or Irish tension --- don't worry about those terms right now). It was very versatile because you could get a lace flyer (spins faster to make light weight yarns easier) and a bulky flyer (spins slower for making the bulky weight yarns). It is an upright wheel so it has a small footprint and travels easily.

I took to having to travel via plane for work and purchased a Kromski Sonata after trying many wheels at a fiber festival. I had my heart set on Majacraft, but my heart was singing after spinning on the Sonata.

If you are close enough to get to Estes Park, go and talk to the spinners there. Some may let you try their wheels or suggest a guild or fiber shop where you can go to try out wheels.

I was very lucky that the Ashford Traveller & Kromski Sonata were well suited for me. The Sonata (with a WooLee Winder) is my main wheel and the Traveller is set up with the Jumbo flyer/bobbin for doing all my plying.

If I were to (purposely) get another wheel, it would be a Canadian Production wheel or a Schacht Matchless.

Do consider sending out your fleeces to be made into roving. 15 fleeces is a lot to prep into roving yourself. You'll be able to sell the roving to offset the cost of sending it out and have more time for spinning!

I still buy raw fleece as well as finished roving. My husband made me a cradle picker and I prefer to pick by hand ... especially the finer fleeces. I have a Deb's Deluxe drum carder that I love. I still use my hand cards for smaller bits and bobs (8 oz and less).


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Love your flock!

Wish they still made the Majacraft Saxony.... very, very easy wheel to spin and it can do everything from lace weight to bulky and everything in
between with ease.

Have to admit...I cheat with with my fleece.... I send it off to StoneHedge Mill... their prices are really good and they do a great job turning it into Roving.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lexi, the pictures are awesome! Beautiful sheep!! When I had my farm I used to bring bummers into the house. They were sooo cute! They would curl up in a chair or on a rug near the wood stove in the kitchen and the dogs would curl up with them. Thanks for bringing back a fun memory!

Three Bags Full is a nice reference for processing fibers. It was recommended to me and I don't regret the purchase of it at all!
http://www.amazon.com/Three-select-...id=1397306452&sr=8-3&keywords=three+bags+full

I'm really glad you joined our fiber family!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I loved the look of the Kromski Symphony from the get go, but assumed I was overreaching what was appropriate for a newbie, and looked at the lower wheels. 

I am a little nervous about my fleeces! Haha I have 9 gorgeous lamb fleeces (11 month old Rambo ewes) and the others 4 are going to be pretty rough, maybe throw aways, having been poorly cared for previous to coming here. The vm is going to be moderate, they are on pasture 24/7, but I'm sure there are burrs. Also, this is going to be my third (I think!) time ever shearing a sheep. I've clipped a million horses/goats/cows for showing, and some dogs, a cat and even one alpaca... But not a lot of sheep, and certainly no wild ones like mine are! Oh well, we'll see how it goes. I'll be happy enough if I manage to not wreck enough fleece to make something for my first niece/nephew on the way in November (spinning, knitting/crocheting advice will be much required!!)

The dairy sheep, if they happen, are 3 silvers and 2 blacks!! Yippee!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome, Lexi!
Want to 2nd that tape 3 bags full by Judith Mackenzie. It is WELL worth the money spent.
We have sheep here, about 20 right now, with 2 more ewes to lamb, and I process all of my fiber by hand. Judith Mackenzie in the 3 bags full tape gives great info on washing fleeces.
I'll bet yours will want to be spun fine, like others have said. I have some Targhee cross sheep with very fine fiber, and it is spun best fine. Since I do not coat them, then the fiber needs to be combed out. A drum carder or handcarders take out some vm, but no where near what you will need done.
Love your sheep pics!
You may want to look into a double drive wheel for fine fiber spinning....


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Could you wonderful ladies (and gents if I missed someone...) please point me in the direction of decent (good but not TOO good):

-drum carders (are they really $600+?)
-wool pickers
-psychologist (because I'm afraid I've lost my mind.........) 



:runforhills:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Ravelry.com

I cant get the link up, but there is BOTH a picker and drum carder for sale by the same person .... great price, I think !!! $125 and $375

search for the group USED TOOLS AND EQUIPTMENT !!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/used-tools--equipment-classifieds/2902402/1-25


here it is !!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/kromski-spinning-wheel-owners/2835697/76-100

scroll down and there is a lady who was selling a Minstrel , dont know if she still has it ..........

...hope Im properly enabling , we do that well here  !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I paid about $600 or so for my drum carder 15 years ago maybe. The prices haven't changed much at all in that time. If you care for them and use them properly they will last for almost forever.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Keep your eyes and ears open for used ones in good condition. 

I paid $300 for a used Strauch Petite Drum carder - and it has been an awesome investment. I have taken it to carding classes and I truly have not seen another drum carder I would want to replace it with - yet. They sell new for $560?

http://www.strauchfiber.com/dc_petite.php

Fancy Kitty makes a nice and reasonable drum carder.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

A lot of the folks around here sell stuff really inexpensively if it's to someone else in the group. Of course, there's not all that much stuff here, though. Can't folks in Michigan access all that lovely spinning stuff on Canada's Kijiji website?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I'm not sure if I should thank y'all or curse ya. Ravelry is an absolute black hole, and I can feel the draw to it anytime I'm not looking at it. Thank God I don't have the app (I see there is some app, I keep forcing myself to NOT buy it...)



There doesn't appear to be much difference in cost of a new Symphony vs a used ($100 +/-)... 



Monday brings colorful, shiny, sparkly dairy sheep!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Sadly (  :bouncy: ), they haven't been sheared yet...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

SEE ?!?! We enable so well here !! I'd love to see pics of your new sheepies next week !!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Well, I'm not sure if I should thank y'all or curse ya. Ravelry is an absolute black hole


 :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::bandwagon:

Everytime I go to the used forums I find a wheel I think I somehow cant live without. Nevermind the 3 I already have & the electric spinner too, which is in pieces waiting to get painted.

I got my drum carder new from these folks.They are about the same as the fancy kitty. I like mine!

http://brotherdrumcarder.com/


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

So- do I want fine? Extra fine? For the drum carder. Should I be trying to get a wider carder or is narrow just as good? 

I understand that with my fine wool (especially this year of questionable health and therefore questionable quality) could be too fragile for a picker, any suggestions on the alternative combs etc? 

Is it worth it to get a jumbo flyer? 

Which one of y'all is going to teach me to knit more than a dish rag or scarf (I have crocheted too, again dish rags etc)?

My sister is having my parents first grand baby in November, I wanna send all kinds of soft woollies up to them (they're in Canada, and November is basically winter... aaaannnnnddddd everyone else on my birthday/Christmas list...)... If I send y'all double the prepped fiber you'll need for each project, would it be worth your while ;-) ?

I've got "3 Bags Full" in my amazon cart. Before I place that order, anything else I should add? 

I'm sure I'll come up with more questions soon. I'm soooo excited to start setting up my fiber studio... Must haves??


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

You may just need a flicker for some- check ebay (just did, it is not there, here is one, though)- I sell Ashford stuff, but love my Louet flicker better- just like the orientation.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/176222...to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
Jumbo flyer if you like chunky yarn- you may want to get the spinning down first, then get a jumbo flyer. 
http://interweave.com/spinning/
freebie classes- 
there are some on Craftsy too, Deb Robson has one know your wool- great little class!
I started with roving carder, now have an 8 inch- they both are great! I would get what you can find for a good price-


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

lexierowsell said:


> So- do I want fine? Extra fine? For the drum carder. Should I be trying to get a wider carder or is narrow just as good?
> 
> I understand that with my fine wool (especially this year of questionable health and therefore questionable quality) could be too fragile for a picker, any suggestions on the alternative combs etc?
> 
> ...


I love enabling, er, helping a fellow enthusiast!!

On the brother, & I think the fancy kitty, you can buy an extra drum & then swap them out. You might want to learn to spin 1st though & see what fiber you prefer. For the time being a flicker may do just as well. Maybe get a couple hand carders too.

The jumbo flyer a lot of folks get when they get into plying, twist single strands together. I have one for my prelude cause if I have a big amount I want to do so I don't have to change bobbins often. 
That's really not the proper way to use it & do to the size difference in whorls can be a bit tricky, at least for me. 
The jumbo can wait really.

Honestly I think if I were you I would get the wheel you want. 
Buy some different wools online & see what you like to spin. 
Then look at drum carders. 

Spunky Eclectic & Paradise fibers sell wool of different breeds by the ounce.
I use Spunky. Ive not used but heard good things about Paradise.

Maybe at this point if you have a lot of wool to process find a mill & send out a few fleeces.


That's the one problem I have found with buying stuff. Till you know what you want its hard to say what to get, & this stuff aint cheap!

Good Luck!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My laptop is being funky. For knitting or crocheting. I like Ravelry. Lots of free patterns.

I started with www.knitpicks.com needles. Okay for starting & reasonably priced. I like the plated nickle & wood. They do have a starter kit.
http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/TRY_IT_Needle_Set-Rainbow_and_Nickel__D90803.html

I think in the long run a set is best. I don't recommend the new Caspian line. I got a set & they came apart on me. Maybe they got that fixed. My rainbow & nickel plated are still going strong & my go to needles after a couple of years. There are plastic needles. Some like em, I despise em.
With the cable you have the option of straight knitting, or knitting in the round.
I like wood or bamboo for when you don't want the yarn to slip on you.
Nickle for when I want to fly through something. 

Ive never really liked dish towels either, or endless practice. Ive just picked patterns in my skill range & then move up when I get comfortable with them. Also Ive learned any stitch I need to know from youtube vids.

A simple shawl would get you going. Looks good & is practical. Or crochet lapghans & Afghans. Ive done lots of those.
I just prefer stuff I can use like that.
Ravelry has a bunch of patterns for free.
Then when you get comfortable, try knitting in the round.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Theres one more realm that hasn't been mentioned yet. 
Drop Spindles. Relatively inexpensive, highly portable.
I like mine for smaller amounts, or to see how a particular fiber will spin up. 

These are the basic kinds out there.
Pic #1 is a top & bottom whorl. That just the weight is either at the top or bottom.
Pic #2 is my current favorite, a supported spindle. Basically you just rest it in the bowl & spin.
Pic #3 &#4 is a Schacht Navajo type bottom weight spindle. I got it from the Woolery. It can hold enough it can just about match a spinning wheel! Plus a home defense weapon too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think you would do best with a fine toothed carding cloth on your drum. It will work well for just about any of the fibers you want to card. If you can add a brush attachment that would help a lot for carding angora, alpaca, and any of the other fine fibers you might want to card and blend.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Carding cloths, the finer the better. You can card coarse wool with a fine cloth but cannot card fine wool with a coarse cloth.

Jumbo flyers: I use them in many ways, mostly for plying but also for spinning bulky yarns and spinning larger quantities (more than 4 oz)


----------

